
Micrometrics for CI/CD Pipeline - Ram_Lakshmanan
https://blog.gceasy.io/2018/07/10/micrometrics-for-ci-cd-pipeline/
======
bradknowles
The title should say “Java Micrometrics for CI/CD Pipelines”. Because these
metrics are all for Java apps.

It’s not clear how the Java app performance is related to the CI/CD pipeline
performance, but maybe that’s cleared up after you buy their service?

